# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Czarny stolec przyczyny

## Htsz

Witam,
Zauważyłem ze od około tygodnia oddaję stolec koloru ciemnego, można powiedzieć że jest czarny. Na dodatek odczuwam silny ból jakby w podbrzuszu. Generalnie to zawsze czułem się dobrze, choć raczej prowadziłem niezdrowy tryb życia. Jadam dużo tłustego np. tłusty boczek czy też pije napoje gazowane.
Rok temu miałem robione badanie USG i nic poważnego nie wykazało, musiałem rozpocząc leczenie jelita drażliwego, ale juz dawno jestem po leczeniu. Czy to może być przyczyną czarnego stolca? Co w tej sytuacji należy zrobić?
Będe wdzieczny za szybką odpowiedź.,.

----------


## Karaoke

To najprawdopodobnie objaw choroby wrzodowej - skonsultuj się z lekarzem rodzinnym.

----------


## Hanna

Jedną z przyczyn ciemnego/czarnego stolca jest obecność shemolizowanej krwi tzw. strawione erytrocyty, a to oznacza najczęściej krwawienie z górnego odcinka przewodu pokarmowego. 
Zgadzam się z przedmówcą, wrzody żołądka lub dwunastnicy – jest to najczęstsza przyczyna. 
Należy niezwłocznie zgłosić się do lekarza, najlepiej od razu do gastroenterologa. 
W takich przypadkach najczęściej wykonuje się zabieg endoskopowy (polega na wprowadzeniu przez usta i gardło „rury” gastroskopu do dalszych odcinków przewodu pokarmowego w celu zlokalizowania źródła krwawienia i zatamowania go), jeśli to nie będzie skuteczne, wówczas stosuje się leczenie operacyjne.
Pozdrawiam

----------

